
Ask HN: Who owns WordPress.org domain? - dandare
The WordPress code is open source, but who owns and maintains the WordPress.org domain? Is it Automattic Inc, the owner of WordPress.com?
======
sjs382
It's likely the WordPress Foundation.
[http://wordpressfoundation.org/](http://wordpressfoundation.org/)

